# how often do you change your hydraulic filter



## chris5150 (Oct 8, 2013)

1 year old 22 ton husky splitter, how often do you change your hydraulic filter?


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 9, 2013)

For as much as I split, maybe 6-7 cords/year, I change it bi-annually.

When I stopped in to TSC to get one once, the guy tried to sell me some filter for about $15. After he walked away, another employee got me a Fram filter for about $5. I've never been a Fram fan, so I get them at the local NAPA.

If yours is like mine, be prepared for a messy job. There is no shutoff, and you're gonna lose some oil. Might want to get a jug so you can top it off.


----------



## chris5150 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks.  Is it just a normal oil filter?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2013)

Every other year.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 9, 2013)

chris5150 said:


> Thanks.  Is it just a normal oil filter?



It is a spin on filter, similar to your car's oil filter. IIRC, there is a list of different filter numbers of different brands, in the manual.


----------



## basod (Oct 9, 2013)

every time the PM comes up for filters on a gear reduction VFD pump at work that sees 2-3hrs per year - direct match for my fittings, old filter from clean casing oil goes on the splitter


----------



## Mr A (Oct 10, 2013)

100 hours I read is a good rule of thumb. Do you change hydraulic fluid with the filter?


----------



## basod (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr A said:


> 100 hours I read is a good rule of thumb. Do you change hydraulic fluid with the filter?


 I don't change fluid -  in reality if the dipstick looks clean there is no reason to replace it.
If milky from water it should be changed but hydraulic fluid will last indefinitely with constant bypass filtering


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. I  change filter at 50 hours increments. Few hours over due at the moment


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2013)

I run a 25 hour engine oil  interval , 100 on the hydralic filter . 
As for the hydraulic fluid itself.... I'll let it go to 200 hrs ,unless it looks milky , or smells looks overheated .


----------

